# CA18et in Starlet KP60



## ilias.lardis (Oct 13, 2010)

Greetings from greece to all Nissan enthusiast!!!!!!

I have a problem with a CA18ET engine....

We are puting a CA18ET engine in a starlet KP60 for track day use.
We have kept only the engine side wiring as we are going to make 
handmade dashboard with our own switches...

My problem is i dont know to which wires that go to the ECU i must give power to so i can start the car....
I have downloaded the S12 manual but couldnt figure it out...
I looked at the ecu harness but couldnt understand which wires must go to my ignition switch which to the battery and which to ground...

Can here anybody please help me with these?

Thank you in advance! ilias Lardis.


----------

